# اضخم اختراع لانتاج الطاقة النظيفة على الكرة الارضية



## فلاح شباط (16 ديسمبر 2012)

اضخم اختراع لانتاج الطاقة النظيفة على الكرة الارضية

المشروع مبني على أساس كسر قانون الجاذبية الارضيه وتحويل الطاقة الكامنة من الجاذبية إلى طاقه حركيه والاستفادة منها وأساسه هو نفقد الجاذبية تحت ألكتله أو الوزن الذي في طرف الذراع ثمة نرفع إلى إن يصل ارتفاعه إلى 8متر وبعدها نعبد الجاذبية تحت بعدها ينزل على الأرض بفعل الجاذبية الارضيه وبنزوله يدور شفت في الجانب الأخر من الذراع وهكذا نحصل على عزم دوران ثم تحويله هذا العزم إلى طاقه ميكانيكيه 



المعلومات :-
 كتلة=10طن
التعجيل=10
الإزاحة=8م
طول الذراع=50م
عدد الأوزان=400
 القدرة = الشغل\الزمن
الشغل = القوة * الازاحه
القوه = ألكتلة * التعجيل
الزمن[SUP]2[/SUP]/ المسافة = التعجيل
 الزمن = 
_ الزمن= _
_0.9 sec__ =الزمن _
_10000*10__=القوة_
_ 100000__=القوة _
_(8*100000)/0.9__ =القدرة _
_وات __888,888.8__=القدرة لذراع واحد _
_355555520__=القدرة لعدد الأذرع _
_3555555520 /746__ =القدرة الحصا نية_
_حصان__476615.92__=القدرة الحصا نية _
_كيلو واط __355555.52__= __355555520/1000__=القدرة بالكيلو وات _
_ميكا وات __355.55552__=__355555520/1000000__=القدرة بالميكا_
​​في هذا المحرك نحصل على _355.555_ ميكا وات من غير وقود يحرق وهذا اكبر وأضخم إنتاج للطاقة النظيفة في العالم وبهذا نستطيع إن نلغي جميع المحطات (الغازية والحرارية والنووية ) في العالم وهكذا نحسن المناخ ونتخلص من الاحتباس الحراري ومن ماله من تأثرات بألضافه الجانب الاقتصادي في العالم وخدمه الإنساني  



نحن لدينا مشروع لإنتاج الطاقة النظيفة سيغير مجرة التاريخ الصناعي وإنتاج الطاقة في العالم ويخلص العالم من الاحتباس الحراري الذي أصبح مشكلة تهدد العالم بأسره ومناخ الكرة الأرضية .بالإضافة نتخلص من جميع المحطات الطاقة النووية والغازية والحرارية لإنتاج الطاقة والانبعاث التي تصدر منها.. أذا ما قورنت بجميع أنواع الطاقة النظيفة مثل :- طاقة المد والجزر طاقة مائية طاقة ريحية طاقة شمسية طاقة نووية طاقة حيوية كتلة حيوية تحفيز مالي طاقة حرارية أرضية كهرباء حرارة أرضية وقود حيوي مستدام  جميع هذه الطاقة النظيفة يكون إنتاجها مكلف جدا ولا تفي بالمطلوب... يمكن لمصادر مشروعا لإنتاج الطاقة النظيفة ان تساعد في حل مشاكل المنطقة البيئية الأخرى.فالمنطقة تواجه ارتفاعا سريعا لمستويات التلوث ترافقه تكاليف عالية وتدهور لنوعية الحياة . فهي تعاني حاليا ثاني أعلى مستوى من التلوث الهوائي في العالم ,يمكن لمصادر الطاقة المتجددة أن تخفض من كميات النفط والغاز المستعملة في إنتاج الطاقة المحلية,وبالتالي يمكن الاستفادة من هذه الكميات بمجالات تدر ربحا اكبر يمكن لصناعة الطاقة المتجددة ان تساهم بالتنوع الاقتصادي  كل هذا أدى إلى أن تكون الحاجة أم الاختراع فأتم بعون الله اختراع مشروع لإنتاج الطاقة النظيفة:  أهم مميزات الاختراع التي لا توجد مع نظائره: 1.سهل الصنع وبسيط التركيب. 2.قليل الكلفة.3.يمكن إنشائه في إي مكان بالعالم. 4.لا يحتاج إلى خطوط نقل الطاقة لأنه موقعي .5.تتناسب الطاقة المنتجة مع الحجم طردي إي كلما كبر حوض الماء كبره الطاقة المنتجة.6.إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من 3كيلو فولت إلى مالا نهاية.7.لا يسبب إي تلوث للبيئة.8.لا يستخدم أي وقود في تشغيله.9.كفاءة 100%.نتعهد بإنشاء نموذج مصغر بحجم 2متر مكعب خلال عشرة أيام عند توفر المواد حيث انه يعطي طاقة 5 كيلووات تكفي بيت سكني .ملاحظة:عند تكبير الحجم النموذج أعلاه بنسبة 20% فانه يعطي ضعف وهكذا تكون العملية.


----------



## فلاح شباط (16 ديسمبر 2012)

اخوتي واخواتي انا بدي مساعده من الجميع بدي دوله او سخص متمكن يتبنى هذا الموضوع من ماله اهميه في حياتنا وعلى البشريه اجمع


----------



## jomma (21 ديسمبر 2012)

فلاح شباط قال:


> اضخم اختراع لانتاج الطاقة النظيفة على الكرة الارضية
> 
> المشروع مبني على أساس كسر قانون الجاذبية الارضيه وتحويل الطاقة الكامنة من الجاذبية إلى طاقه حركيه والاستفادة منها وأساسه هو نفقد الجاذبية تحت ألكتله أو الوزن الذي في طرف الذراع ثم نرفع إلى إن يصل ارتفاعه إلى 8متر وبعدها نعبد الجاذبية تحت بعدها ينزل على الأرض بفعل الجاذبية الارضيه وبنزوله يدور شفت في الجانب الأخر من الذراع وهكذا نحصل على عزم دوران ثم تحويله هذا العزم إلى طاقه ميكانيكيه
> 
> ...



سيد فلاح: ارجوا ان توضح مشروعك اكثر للمهندسين، شخصيا لم افهم كيف نفقد الجاذبية وكيف نكتسبها، وكيف نرفع الوزن، وكيف غابت هذه الأفكار عن العلماء والمهندسين واصحاب الشركات في العالم شرقه وغربه، حيث فهمت من مشروعك ان مشكلة الطاقة في العالم يمكن حلها بشوية أذرع وبعض الكتل، ارجوا تزويدنا بتفاصيل اكثر.


----------



## فلاح شباط (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز فكره رفع هذه الاثقال هو الناهاو اي سر الاختراع لاتقلي كيف فاتت هذه الفكره عن العلماء الله يضع سره في اضعف خلقه 
اذا عنك مساعده هي انه مؤسسه او شركه مثل مصدر للطاقه او اي دوله نحن جاهزين للذهاب اليها وقامه المشروع عندهم بعد اخذ الضمانات الماديه والمعنويه منهم وانته تكون شريكي في هذا المشروع اي تكون لك نسبه منه


----------



## ابو فاطمه المهندس (22 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم - اخي السيد فلاح شباط - هل بالامكان تحقيق ماذكرته عمليا - نتمنى ان توفق لذلك مع التقدير لجهودك


----------



## د حسين (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*قديمة === الرأفة بالبسطاء ===*



فلاح شباط قال:


> اخي العزيز فكره رفع هذه الاثقال هو الناهاو اي سر الاختراع لاتقلي كيف فاتت هذه الفكره عن العلماء الله يضع سره في اضعف خلقه
> اذا عنك مساعده هي انه مؤسسه او شركه مثل مصدر للطاقه او اي دوله نحن جاهزين للذهاب اليها وقامه المشروع عندهم بعد اخذ الضمانات الماديه والمعنويه منهم وانته تكون شريكي في هذا المشروع اي تكون لك نسبه منه



اعزائي متابعي هذا الموضوع وماشابهه... تحية طيبة وبعد
لقد كثرت محاولات بعض الأفراد لإغراء الناس البسطاء بافكار خادعة تهدف الى سلب الأموال معتمدين على تحريف الحقائق العلمية ....
ان جوهر الفكرة التي يتحدث عنها الموضوع هو استخدام كتل من مواد صلبة وزنها النوعي اقل من الواحد مثل الخشب او العبوات المعدنية المفرغة والمحكمة الاغلاق وما شابه بحيث تعطينا قوة للأعلى عند غمرها بالماء وقوة اخرى للأسفل عند تفريغ الماء من حولها (( هذا هو السر الأعظم :: النوهاو الذي ذكره المخترع المحترم )) وسبق لي ان ساهمت بمشاركة سابقة وضحت فيها فكرة احد المخترعين السوريين واسمه اكرم فضو حيث تقدم للحصول على براءة اختراع لأكثر من جهة اولها كانت الكلية الملكية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ببريطانيا منذ 14 عاما ثم لمركز البحوث العلمية في سوريا منذ 12 عاما وحتى الآن لم نرى شيئا من النجاح ((التفاصيل موجودة في نفس هذا القسم منذ اكثر من عامين يمكن البحث عنها )) وانا متابع لمثل هذه المواضيع الفاشلة جملة وتفصيلا ..
لذا ارجو من الأخ فلاح عدم العبث في هذه المجالات والتوجه بأفكاره الذكية نحو الطاقات المتجددة الفعلية مثل طاقة الشمس والرياح ومساقط المياه والسدود وغيرها الكثير والواعد بالمستقبل القريب ..
مع اطيب تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق​


----------



## jomma (23 ديسمبر 2012)

فلاح شباط قال:


> اخي العزيز فكره رفع هذه الاثقال هو الناهاو اي سر الاختراع لاتقلي كيف فاتت هذه الفكره عن العلماء الله يضع سره في اضعف خلقه
> اذا عنك مساعده هي انه مؤسسه او شركه مثل مصدر للطاقه او اي دوله نحن جاهزين للذهاب اليها وقامه المشروع عندهم بعد اخذ الضمانات الماديه والمعنويه منهم وانته تكون شريكي في هذا المشروع اي تكون لك نسبه منه



سيد فلاح: الموضوع لا علاقة له بالقوة والضعف، بل بالعلم ونقيضه، حضرتك طرحت الموضوع وحاولنا مناقشتك لنوضح لك ان مثل هذه الأفكار غير قابلة للتطبيق، شكرا لك.


----------



## فلاح شباط (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اخوتي الاعزاء واخص د.حسين انا لاعبث ولا اسلب اموال الاختراع موجود ومجرب عملي ولم اطلب اموال مقدمه.. انما هو بعد ظمان الحقوق انا مستعد ان اقيم المشروع امام اي موسس لكن لا اريد اذهب الى الدول الغربيه واعطي هذا الاختراع لهم 
لا اريد تعليقات على هذا الموضوع الى عنده مساعده انه اي مظمه او موسسه او دوله توجه لي دعوه وانا اتي على نفقتي الخاصه للتفاق واقامت المشورع 
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## jomma (23 ديسمبر 2012)

فلاح شباط قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء واخص د.حسين انا لاعبث ولا اسلب اموال الاختراع موجود ومجرب عملي ولم اطلب اموال مقدمه.. انما هو بعد ظمان الحقوق انا مستعد ان اقيم المشروع امام اي موسس لكن لا اريد اذهب الى الدول الغربيه واعطي هذا الاختراع لهم
> لا اريد تعليقات على هذا الموضوع الى عنده مساعده انه اي مظمه او موسسه او دوله توجه لي دعوه وانا اتي على نفقتي الخاصه للتفاق واقامت المشورع
> ولكم الشكر والتقدير



سيد فلاح: التعليق والنقاش الهادف مطلوب في هذا القسم، وعدم رغبتك في النقاش والتعليق سوف يضطرنا لقفل الموضوع، وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 ديسمبر 2012)

فلاح شباط قال:


> اضخم اختراع لانتاج الطاقة النظيفة على الكرة الارضية
> 
> المشروع مبني على أساس كسر قانون الجاذبية الارضيه وتحويل الطاقة الكامنة من الجاذبية إلى طاقه حركيه والاستفادة منها وأساسه هو نفقد الجاذبية تحت ألكتله أو الوزن الذي في طرف الذراع ثمة نرفع إلى إن يصل ارتفاعه إلى 8متر وبعدها نعبد الجاذبية تحت بعدها ينزل على الأرض بفعل الجاذبية الارضيه وبنزوله يدور شفت في الجانب الأخر من الذراع وهكذا نحصل على عزم دوران ثم تحويله هذا العزم إلى طاقه ميكانيكيه
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

فكرة جديدة منك أخي فلاح شباط و لكن يمكن أن تكون صحيحة و يمكن أن تكون خاطئة

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله سواء كانت صحيحة أو خاطئة


و لكن لدي بعض الملاحظات و هي

أولا : ارقام تضعها بدون حسابات
وزن الكتلة 10طن و عدد الكتل 400 هذا يعني ان وزن الكتل التي تتحرك 4 آلاف طن اي 4 مليون كجم 
أي ما يعادل وزن عمارة أو بيت ؟؟ ........فما هو عدد الرافعات والمحركات الازمة لنقلها
و اذا كانت وزن الكتلة 10طن فما هو *قطر ووزن هذا الذراع *الذي طوله 50م لتحمل اقصى عزم 5 مليون نيوتن متر ؟؟.......... انك إذا تتحدث عن شيء بدون حسابات



ثانيا : تعبيرات غير صحيحة
كالتعبير عن الجاذبية الأرضية ب "كسر قانون الجاذبية الارضيه" لان قانون الجاذبية لا ينكسر و كذلك "نفقد الجاذبية تحت ألكتله أو الوزن" لأن الجاذبية لا تفقد ابدا بل تنفذ داخل جميع المواد و لا تفقد ابدا

و لكن يمكنك ان تقول انك ستؤثر بقوة تحت الكتله لأعلى تساوي وزنها و بالتالي فتكون القوة الكلية تساوي صفر 



ثالثا و أخيرا : حساب جزء الطاقة "الشغل" و عدم حساب باقي الطاقة في المنظومة كلها
لأنك حسبت الطاقة الناتجة اثناء تحرك الكتلة الى اسفل و لم تحسب مقدار الطاقة المبذولة التي اعطناها لكي تصعد الى اعلى مرة أخري
فالطاقة الناتجة هي التي حسبتها وهي للكتلة الواحدة تساوي الإزاحة*العجلة*الكتلة= 800 كيلو جول

اما اين الطاقة المبذولة لرفع الكتلة لأعلى هي التغير في طاقة لوضع تساوي الإزاحة*العجلة*الكتلة= 800 كيلو جول

و لكن لماذا لم تشاهد انك بذلت طاقة ؟؟ و هو الخطأ في المشروع و هو خطأ فني

لان الطاقة المبذولة لرفع الكتلة لأعلى تساوي مقدار التغير في طاقة وضع الماء الذي في الحوض.... ؟؟؟

اي أن طاقة وضع الماء الذي في الحوض قبل رفع الكتلة لا تساوي طاقة وضع الماء الذي في الحوض بعد رفع الكتلة ؟
 ..... و هذا الذي لم تحسبه أخ فلاح شباط في المشروع

و لكن كيف تحسب التغير في طاقة وضع الماء

توضيح 









من الصورة مكن تمثيل التغير في طاقة وضع الماء ب بكتلة نفس وزن الجسم و انخفضت نفس ازاحة الحركة
و تساوي الإزاحة*العجلة*الكتلة= -800 كيلو جول وهذه هي الطاقة المبذولة لرفع الكتلة لأعلى

لذلك انت اعتقد انك اذا اضفت ماء في الحوض ثم رفعت الكتلة ثم نزعت الماء انك لم تبذل طاقة و هذا هو اخطأ في المشروع


و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## فلاح شباط (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اخ محمد شكرآ لتعليقك والاخوه الاعزاء 
المشروع لا يدخل في الماء اطلاقآ . . المشروع فعلا مجرب يا اخوه بس على حجم صغير تقريبآ 2 متر مكعب اما الرسم المجود هو اكبر حجم يمكن استخدامه 
انا لايمكن ان اعطي تفصل عن المشروع هو حقوق الملكيه بس .. موسسه اومنظمه او دوله تتبنى هذا المشروع انا اعمل عملي وليس نظري 
انا اريد مساعده لتسويق هذا المشروع


----------



## عمرو 2 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

كلمة واحدة بس من حضرتك هتبين هو اختراع ناجح ام مجرد محاولة لاستمرارية الحركة فقط . ما هو مقدار العزم الفرملى المستنتج ؟ . عايز اوضح لحضرتك انة لازم يكون عزم فرملى ثابت . يعنى من الاخر انا عايز أسأل حضرتك لو فرملنا النظام دة بقدرة فرملية ما . ما هو مصير النظام ؟ تلاشى الحركة ومصيرة الى السكون أم سيستمر فى الدوران لمالا نهاية ؟؟ وما هو مقدار العزم المراد لوقف الحركة نهائيا فى زمن ااختيارى ؟؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​



أخي فلاح هناك فرق بين مشاركتك الأولى و الأخيرة و لك أن تتابع بنفسك مشاركاتك




فلاح شباط قال:


> اخ محمد شكرآ لتعليقك والاخوه الاعزاء
> *المشروع لا يدخل في** الماء** اطلاقآ *. . المشروع فعلا مجرب يا اخوه بس على حجم صغير تقريبآ 2 متر مكعب اما الرسم المجود هو اكبر حجم يمكن استخدامه
> انا لايمكن ان اعطي تفصل عن المشروع هو حقوق الملكيه بس .. موسسه اومنظمه او دوله تتبنى هذا المشروع انا اعمل عملي وليس نظري
> انا اريد مساعده لتسويق هذا المشروع







فلاح شباط قال:


> أهم مميزات الاختراع التي لا توجد مع نظائره: 1.سهل الصنع وبسيط التركيب. 2.قليل الكلفة.3.يمكن إنشائه في إي مكان بالعالم. 4.لا يحتاج إلى خطوط نقل الطاقة لأنه موقعي .5.تتناسب الطاقة المنتجة مع الحجم طردي إي كلما كبر  حوض الماء كبره الطاقة المنتجة.6.إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من 3كيلو فولت إلى مالا نهاية.7.لا يسبب إي تلوث للبيئة.8.لا يستخدم أي وقود في تشغيله.9.كفاءة 100%.نتعهد بإنشاء نموذج مصغر بحجم 2متر مكعب خلال عشرة أيام عند توفر المواد حيث انه يعطي طاقة 5 كيلووات تكفي بيت سكني .ملاحظة:عند تكبير الحجم النموذج أعلاه بنسبة 20% فانه يعطي ضعف وهكذا تكون العملية.




فماذا حدث!! ...... هل مشاركتي غيرت فكرتك في استخدام الماء !!

لان دكتور حسين عندما ذكر انك تستخدم الماء و وضح فكرتك لم تعترض على مشاركته !!



و قد وضعت المعادلات في المشاركة الأولى و بينت مقدار الطاقة و ....... ثم تقول انك لم تفصح عن الفكرة و تغير الموضوع الى اتجاه حقوق الملكية !!





و بالنسبة الى انك تعمل عملي



فلاح شباط قال:


> اخ محمد شكرآ لتعليقك والاخوه الاعزاء
> المشروع لا يدخل في الماء اطلاقآ . . المشروع فعلا مجرب يا اخوه بس على حجم صغير تقريبآ 2 متر مكعب اما الرسم المجود هو اكبر حجم يمكن استخدامه
> انا لايمكن ان اعطي تفصل عن المشروع هو حقوق الملكيه بس .. موسسه اومنظمه او دوله تتبنى هذا المشروع انا اعمل عملي وليس نظري
> انا اريد مساعده لتسويق هذا المشروع





العمل التجريبي مكلف و مجهد و لا تحصل منه على نتائج صحيحة انصحك ان تعمل نظري أولا ثم تعمل تجريبي

ففي المثال الذي شرحته في المشاركة السابقة ... تجريبي : ينتج المشروع طاقة مقدارها 800 كيلو جول لكل كتلة في الدورة الواحدة

يعتقد صاحب هذا المشروع انه يعمل لأنه في التجربة رأه يعمل و يولد كهرباء و يعتقد انه له حقوق ملكية و .... و كذلك بالتجربة لم يشاهد تغير في طاقة وضع الماء لأن كمية الماء كبيرة و الكتلة صغيرة فتغير منسوب الماء سيكون صغير جدا
و لكن نظريا : يراى ان الماء انخفضت طاقته و انه يحتاج الى طلمبة رفع لترفع الماء ال أعلى مرة أخري لتعويض هذا النقص في الطاقة .... و هذا الجزء النظري لن تستطيع تحسبه بالتجربة بسهولة و ربما لن تشاهدة من الأساس


و اكرر لك اخي حاول ان تعمل نظري قبل ان تعمل عملي لكي يكون مشروعك ذات جدوى و إن كان خاطئ فإنك ستتعلم منه شيء يفيدك في حياتك









فلاح شباط قال:


> انا اريد مساعده لتسويق هذا المشروع




اما بالنسبة انك اخي فلاح تريد مساعده لتسويق هذا المشروع 
.... فالمنتدى هنا للنقاش العلمي و ليس لتسويق المشاريع



و بالتوفيق أن شاء الله


----------



## فلاح شباط (1 يناير 2013)

اخي العزيز محمد المصري شكرآ على ردك للموضوع
اخي الماء لايدخل اطلاقآ في المشروع لربما كانت العبارات خطأ بس المشروع موجود ومجرب بس على حجم صغير ومن خلال خبرتنا في المشروع يمكن صنع مشروع بهذا الحجم 
اما الطاقه التي ترفع هذا الوزن هو سر الاختراع ولانستطيع ان نفصح عنها لابعد الضمانات 
اي انه المعادله التي ذكرتها انت الطاقه المذوله لرفع الاثقال تساوي الطاقه المنتجه 
هنا الطاقه المبذوله لرفع الثقل خارجيه ولاتساوي الطاقه المنتجه 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## AhmedAlmasre (25 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## afifi61 (10 مارس 2013)

الفكرة جيدة ولكن يقضل عمل نموذج مصغر لمراجعة الحسابات بطريقة عملية وعلمية


----------

